# Rental Advice Bang Phli/Bang Na area



## kirsty.crow (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

I'm back in Bangkok after a three month break and will shortly commence teaching at Sarasas Witaed Suvarnabhumi. Unlike my previous school, this one does not provide accomodation.

I have started pounding the Soi's in that area but have had no luck. The internet is also yielding little.

I have worked out for myself that Bang Na is probably the closest location to the school that I am likely to find anything. But I need help. What is the best way to go about my search.

Help please

Kirsty:confused2:


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

No specific ideas apart from the Udomsuk-area (I think that is Sukhumvit 101).
You could try Thai & Bangkok Rentals | Search Accommodation Bangkok | Mr Roomfinder
Most advertisers are private persons.


----------



## kirsty.crow (Aug 24, 2009)

joseph44 said:


> No specific ideas apart from the Udomsuk-area (I think that is Sukhumvit 101).
> You could try Thai & Bangkok Rentals | Search Accommodation Bangkok | Mr Roomfinder
> Most advertisers are private persons.


Thank you so much for giving me this lead. I am on to something already:clap2:


----------

